

Ask HN: So I just bought Rap.io What should I build there? - smallegan

I am feeling like a fun weekend project and just picked up a cool domain (rap.io), please suggest ideas for what I should build. The one with the most votes is what I'll build!
======
yakto
Collaborative rap lyric writing, one line at a time.

~~~
slater
Second post will be a line ending in "orange", and he'll be forced to close
the site.

~~~
arctangent
Reference for those who don't get it:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(word)#Rhyme>

------
WillyF
I'd be wary of how people pronounce your domain name. My first instinct is to
say RAPE-EE-OH. That obviously has a bad connotation.

I think as long as it's clear that it's a rap site, you'll be ok though.

~~~
smallegan
Or it could make for a great xxx domain...I hadn't even tried pronouncing it
like that!

------
anujkk
Here is my idea. Develop a social site where users can submit the
audio/video/text of their rap and others will rate/review/up-down vote them.
You can allow contributors to release their rap as open source or sell them
online.

Use FB/Twitter API to add social features and use Youtube API for video.

~~~
awnstudio
make it an alias for <http://piffhop.com>, which does the same thing mentioned
above

------
KevBurnsJr
Google Beatbox?

[http://translate.google.com/#de|de|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20...](http://translate.google.com/#de|de|pv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20kz%20zk%20pv%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20zk%20pzk%20pzk%20pvzkpkzvpvzk%20kkkkkk%20bsch%0A%0A)

------
ecommando
It's rap.. Thus English is not a requiement. They'll just invent a NEW word
that demeans women, like "whore-ange".

